# Hood spacers?



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

I seen a couple of cars with some spacers where the hood connects with the latch to give them a little lift to vent heat. I heard you can get the material at OSH or home depot but I don't know exactly what to buy. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

use washers and longer bolts.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> use washers and longer bolts.


i used really large nuts and a longer bolt. its not all that its cracked up to be. i took mine off. really pointless in the end.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yea i had mine too. you honestly won't notice any difference.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> yea i had mine too. you honestly won't notice any difference.


yeah the only thing it seved me good for is fail my va inspection. if you want cowl induction. get a mustang. aint that right nismo?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

exactly. and only get one if its a cobra, cause everything else is shit.


----------

